# Zwilling-Henckels warranty replacements



## EdipisReks (Jan 6, 2014)

So, I got a good deal on a Henckels Kramer, NIB, from a seller on Amazon (one of the real companies, not just a random guy selling stuff). I got it today, and it has the dreaded holes in the edge. There is a small one further up the edge, but here is the big one. Now, obviously I can fix that, and I could return it as well, but the seller is currently out of stock for a replacement, so I'd have to take the money back, and I had wanted to try one OOTB to get a good handle on the geometry, so just fixing it is out of the question, too. 

I've contacted Zwilling USA, but it was late in the day when I got the knife, so my message was towards the end of the work day, and I am sure weather is going to delay things anyway, as they are in NY, so I don't really expect to here anything back super soon. Regardless, I'm sure they'll replace it, given their warranty, but here is my question: is this a company that typically replaces bad products with verified good ones, or am I going to be sending them back over and over again until I get a good one?


----------



## dmccurtis (Jan 6, 2014)

I can't speak for Zwilling USA, but I wouldn't expect them to understand what the problem is. Unless you can show the issue to a rep and have them personally take a knife out of stock and check it, you'll most likely just be sent another knife from the warehouse. For what it's worth, they had a lot of production issues with the carbon Kramers and are likely to discontinue them.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 6, 2014)

I sent a picture explaining it, so hopefully that helps.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 6, 2014)

Devon, that's a damned shame. Let's know when you're clearing them out.  They're really nice knives.

Jacob...crap!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 6, 2014)

Lefty said:


> Devon, that's a damned shame. Let's know when you're clearing them out.  They're really nice knives.
> 
> Jacob...crap!



It's okay. If they replace it with another that has an issue, I'll just fix it like I've fixed the various Japanese knives I've owned with under-ground heels. Just would have been nice to take it out of the box and start using it!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 6, 2014)

When I got mine a few years back, I had the luxury of hand picking one from a dozen at the local Sur La Table. A few had some serious flaws including the same mentioned here...a shame because when done right, they really are stellar.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 6, 2014)

That's what I get for trying to save a little bit of money.  Taking out the holes, thinning a bit, re-finishing and then putting new bevels on isn't ideal, for a brand new knife, but I've done it plenty of times before, and the knife seems just fine, otherwise. Hopefully Zwilling will pick me out a good one, as returning it to the reseller and buying a different one isn't worth the effort, I think.


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2014)

what interested you in these anyway?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2014)

I've just been wanting to try one, mostly. Also, since I'm down a lot of knives, I was hoping to get one that I wouldn't mind putting some mileage on, to keep from turning my other knives to nubs, too quickly.


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2014)

so nothing in particular just a random curiosity? i ask because when i look at it and read about it, it does nothing for me. and after seeing that it comes with a serious flaw like that OOTB, that's completely unacceptable at that price range.

i get it tho, i picked up a masamoto HC for no other reason than because i was curious. spine and choil are sharp as hell, it's really heavy too plus it's western handled which i don't care for. but the steel seems good so far and i like that it's thick so i can put my own grind on it. at the same time it's not much of an investment as i got it on the cheap used.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2014)

I've seen much more expensive knives have worse flaws. Other than the edge, I think I'll like the knife just fine. The tip is definitely pretty darn thin, and it has a nice distal taper in both directions, and the grind seems like it will be very effective. General fit and finish is quite nice, and the handle is comfy. *shrug*


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 7, 2014)

Panda, as mentioned, they have a wicked distal taper, and maybe the thinnest tip in the biz. When the handle is done right, it is a thing of beauty. The spine and choil are mirrored and rounded. The steel, although used by a few custom makers, is rare in a production knife. If you dig the profile, it's hard to beat, especially at under $300....


----------



## mpukas (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you have a SLT nearby? You can demo one there. From all of the other posts you've made about the knives you like and don't like, I'd be very surprised if you like the ZK. I've tried them a few times, and while I get they have a good taper, and I really like the handle, I find the blade profile really weird. Too tall at the heel, too not-tall towards the tip, too long of a too flat spot in front of the heel. I think there are too many other knives out there for that price - even your sale price - that you'd like better as an everyday high mileage knife.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2014)

I honestly think I'll like it. It's something different, and I use tips a lot, and this one has a great one.

Zwilling got back to me, and asked me to send it in. I've inquired on the time frame, and if it's reasonable (say, not two months), I'll do so, otherwise I'll fix it and use it. Still want to review it against Heiji and Kagekiyo.


----------



## dharperino (Jan 7, 2014)

I have this knife in the 10 inch version and my copy is pretty wonderful. It also helps that my wife bought it for me thru a friend's employee discount at SLT!! That said, it is very tall at the heel but it cuts really well. The 52100 steel sharpens very easily and I don't have the dreaded hole like OP does.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2014)

Well heck, I just received a $50 Sur La Table gift card as a belated birthday gift, so I might just return the knife to Amazon and go pick one up from Sur La Table. That was good timing.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 7, 2014)

They got back to me an said send it in it will be 4-6 weeks.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2014)

Well then, definitely going to just return and rebuy, then, I don't want to wait 4-6 weeks.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 7, 2014)

If you are in the industry you can get a 15% discount AT SLT as well. Not only that but you can return pretty much anything at any time there as well.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2014)

The only industry I'm in is Instructional Design, unfortunately.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 7, 2014)

Just tell em you're me, I'll send you a business card


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2014)

Hah


----------



## deanb (Jan 7, 2014)

dharperino said:


> I have this knife in the 10 inch version and my copy is pretty wonderful. It also helps that my wife bought it for me thru a friend's employee discount at SLT!! That said, it is very tall at the heel but it cuts really well. The 52100 steel sharpens very easily and I don't have the dreaded hole like OP does.



I also have the 10" version, bought it right after they came out. No complaints here. Great knife.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2014)

Went to SLT, and of course they were closed for inventory. Tomorrow it is!


----------



## Lefty (Jan 7, 2014)

Just to add more to this, because it's what a forum is all about; I think you're really going to like this knife. I only sold mine for a good cause, and because I have a few too many gyutos. As I told you, Edipis, it's a knife I could use as my only chef knife, and I wouldn't be left wanting.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 8, 2014)

Went to SLT, and the only one they had was the display model, which had an even worse hole. So, the manager called customer service, the issue was described in great detail, and a hand picked example should be here in 7-10 days. Hopefully this was all worth it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 13, 2014)

I received the order from Sur La Table, today. It doesn't have holes in the edge. This knife has the most asymmetry of any of the three Zwilling Kramer knives I've handled recently, and has more convexity on the right side, as well. I would assume that this is a new make knife, as the wood hasn't shrunk at all. The grind reminds me quite a bit of the Tillman/Rottman knife I borrowed from PensacolaTiger, and that is a good thin, as that knife was a sweet, sweet cutter. I can see a little bit of room for thinning, on this knife, and the right side bevel could be smoothed in a bit more, but there is nothing about the knife that makes me think it would be a nice cutter. Looking forward to trying it, though it'll probably be a couple days, as I'm going to be too busy to do much cooking for the first half of the week.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds good. May we expect some photos?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 13, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> but there is nothing about the knife that makes me think it would be a nice cutter..



This confuses me a bit. You _ don't_ think it will be a good cutter?
I'm also curious as to this convex grind you mentioned. It's like to hear more about this, especially how it handles cutting potatoes. I'm wondering if they have improved upon this knife. If so, I'm getting a New one...


----------



## Benuser (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm sorry I've overlooked EdipisReks' remark. I wrongly understood he had great expectations about the knife he'd received.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 13, 2014)

whoops, I meant "but there is nothing about the knife that makes me think it _wouldn't_ be a nice cutter."


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 13, 2014)

And I did chop up an onion, and it cut very nicely, with less stockage than some of reported. I couldn't help myself, however, and I blended the bevels a bit. It's sitting in warm vinegar, right now, in an attempt at smoothing out my residual scratch marks. Maybe I'll take some pics on Wednesday or Thursday. It's a very nice knife.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 13, 2014)

Whew! For some reason I find relief in this. I really enjoy mine, just wish it had some convex to it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 13, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> Whew! For some reason I find relief in this. I really enjoy mine, just wish it had some convex to it.



I'll post pics of mine. The only thing I did was blend the bevel in, so the convexity it has was OOTB. I'd guess there is some variability.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 13, 2014)

Cut a bit more. After blending the bevel, I could be happy with this knife, even with two Heijis and a Kagekiyo on base. It's a very nice knife.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice, looking fwd to seeing some pics!


----------



## Lefty (Jan 14, 2014)

I knew you'd like it! Now to find out whether or not my upcoming Heiji makes me sell/trade away my other 240s, like you did....


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry I haven't taken any pics, but I've been very busy, and I don't really see the sun at all, due to the vagaries of my schedule vs that of the sun. I have Monday off, so I should be able to rectify that soon. Anyway, I've used the knife a good bit more, and I think it's excellent. It's not better at any one thing that any other particular knife I own, but it has a very solid all-around skill set. I think the ergonomics are excellent, and the steel can take a much thinner grind than it has. I hope to tweak it on Monday.


----------



## MowgFace (Jan 17, 2014)

The one I handled at SLTs flat spot was true, no holes.Though there was a noticeable THUNK at at the heel. 

Is this characteristic of these knives? Or just the one they happened to have?

Mowgs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 17, 2014)

They have a long flat spot.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 20, 2014)

Here are a few pics. Click to embiggen.

Thinned choil:




Original (more or less) choil:




Basic refinish of blade after thinning:


----------



## bkultra (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry if you posted this info before ER... How tall is that knife at the heel?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 20, 2014)

Damn, I got the original choil and thinned choil labels backwards. If a mod would like to fix that, I'd be grateful.

It was 60.5mm tall OOTB, and is about 60.2mm, now.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ha! I was wondering that when I saw this earlier. I was thinking, "is it my phone that makes the second look thinner or am I seriously this amateurish?"


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 28, 2017)

You should see this knife, after Jon Broida went crazy on it.


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 28, 2017)

EdipisReks said:


> You should see this knife, after Jon Broida went crazy on it.


Would love to... pix?


----------



## mhpr262 (Feb 28, 2017)

It sucks to get a knife with a flaw like that. I once wanted to buy the IKEA VG 10 clad Slitbar gyuto when they still had them. I looked at three different knives which the salesman brought me one after another (from the other end of the warehouse, judging by how long I had to wait for him each time) and every single one of them had a massive concave section in the middle. I rejected them of course. After that they wouldn't take any more knives out of their packaging for me ... a real pity, I still have an almost unused normal Slitbar in my collection and it is a pretty nice knife for what it cost back then.


----------



## Bromo33333 (Feb 28, 2017)

EdipisReks said:


> I've contacted Zwilling USA, but it was late in the day when I got the knife, so my message was towards the end of the work day, and I am sure weather is going to delay things anyway, as they are in NY, so I don't really expect to here anything back super soon. Regardless, I'm sure they'll replace it, given their warranty, but here is my question: is this a company that typically replaces bad products with verified good ones, or am I going to be sending them back over and over again until I get a good one?



I have a Santoku whose handle became broken, and they gave me a replacement (waiting for it to arrive). But they responded to my question within 48 hours, and gave me instructions for how to return it for inspection and possible replacement. I sent it in the way they said, and they responded within a week, and told me I was entitled to a replacement (since the knife was no longer made - handle style) and game me options to choose. Easy.

Hopefully you have a similar experience.

(Also I had a terrible experience sending knives to them for sharpening. Never again. And they weren't accommodating about the sharpening, so I am going to try it myself (nothing to lose at this point).


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 2, 2017)

EdipisReks said:


> You should see this knife, after Jon Broida went crazy on it.



I sent my 10" ZK to Jon to do this, looking forward to when it comes back.


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 3, 2017)

@EdipisReks & @aboynamedsuita
When your knives return from their Jon Broida makeover... Photos please!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 5, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> @EdipisReks & @aboynamedsuita
> When your knives return from their Jon Broida makeover... Photos please!



Will do


----------

